

Show HN: Good or Bad? for iPhone/iPad - kevinlawler

Hi HackerNewsers,<p>I've built a few iPhone apps before. One of them was in a few TV commercials for Apple's 3GS campaign. Three apps I've worked on made top ten in their category.<p>I'm posting to show off my new app, Good or Bad?, which is built for everyone, but I think it's also good enough to be fun for hackers. I can also answer questions about iOS development and Objective-C.<p>http://goodorbadapp.com/<p>If you're really strapped for cash but still want to try the app out let me know your email address and I'll send you a promo code.
======
total_noob
Cool app, I checked it out on the app store from my phone. I like those kinds
of apps, it's kind of like "Eatery" where you post pictures of things you've
eaten and vote on others photos (healthy or unhealthy). The data is cool at
the end, I just can't get myself to be that active with those between
Foursquare, Alfred, and yes, Facebook...

------
masonhensley
I was hoping the screenshot on your site actually worked, even if you could
just vote and not see the stats. Cool though.

